# Công dụng tuyệt vời của trà hoa cúc đối với da, tóc và sức khoẻ



## nusy (21/6/18)

Từ xa xưa, người La Mã cổ đại đã biết sử dụng trà hoa cúc như một loại thảo dược quý giá và nguyên liệu làm đẹp thần kì.

Trà hoa cúc hay trà Chamomile chứa Chamezulene, một hợp chất hoá học thơm có đặc tính là kháng viêm, giảm đau và chống co thắt (anti-pasmodic). Nếu bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi do công việc hay đang bị cảm lạnh, một tách trà hoa cúc nghi ngút khói là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất. Không chỉ nước trà, mà hương thơm nhẹ dịu của hoa cúc cũng giúp bạn thư giản và dễ chịu hơn. Dưới đây là 13 công dụng đáng kể của trà hoa cúc mà bạn nên tham khảo:



​*CẢI THIỆN GIẤC NGỦ VÀ HỖ TRỢ ĐIỀU TRỊ MẤT NGỦ*
Nước trà hoa cúc hỗ trợ thư giãn các dâu thần kinh và làm dịu hệ thần kinh. Vì vậy mà giúp cho bạn dễ chịu và ngủ ngon hơn. Dù gọi là trà, tuy nhiên trà hoa cúc không chứa thành phần caffein khiến cơ thể mất ngủ mà còn thích hợp uống sau bữa cơm (đặc biệt là cơm tối) và trước khi đi ngủ. Được biết, trà hoa cúc còn cải thiện chức năng hệ tiêu hoá, giúp tiêu hoá nhanh hơn.



​*TĂNG CƯỜNG HỆ MIỄN DỊCH*
Nhiều nghiên cứu y học chứng minh trà hoa cúc không chỉ trị cảm cúm thông thường mà còn giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch. Các chất kháng khuẩn và ôxy hoá mạnh trong thành phần của trà hoa cúc giúp cho cơ thể khoẻ mạnh và ngăn ngừa tác hại và lây nhiễm của vi khuẩn bệnh.

*TRÀ HOA CÚC TRỊ CẢM LẠNH*
Nếu bạn bị cảm lạnh, lời khuyên là bạn nên ngay lập tức uống một tách trà hoa cúc nóng. Trong lúc hớp từng ngụm trà, bạn đừng quên hít hơi nước trà để giảm nghẹt mũi và đau họng.



​*GIẢM ĐAU BỤNG KINH VÀ CÁC TRIỆU CHỨNG LIÊN QUAN ĐẾN CO THẮT CƠ*
Không phải bỗng dưng mà phái nữ truyền tai nhau mẹo uống trà hoa cúc vào những ngày hành kinh để giảm đau bụng kinh. Bởi vì trong trà hoa cúc và một số loại trà khác (bạc hà, gừng, quế…) có chất chống co thắt và thành phần giảm đau. Chính vì vậy mà giúp tử cung co bóp dễ dàng cũng như có thể ức chế sản sinh Prostaglandin (chất giống như hormone gây viêm nhiễm và đau).

*GIẢM ĐAU BAO TỬ*
Trong y học, trà hoa cúc còn có giá trị như một chất làm dịu hệ tiêu hoá (digestive relaxtant) và được sử dụng điều trị các triệu chứng rối loạn dạ dày, như đau bụng, nhuận tràng nhẹ, đầy hơi, khó tiêu, tiêu chảy, chán ăn, say tàu xe, buồn nôn và nôn.



​*TRÀ HOA CÚC TRỊ GÀU*
Trà hoa cúc có khả năng loại bỏ và ngăn ngừa gàu tái phát, làm dịu kích ứng da đầu cũng như cải thiện tình trạng của da đầu và tóc. Rất đơn giản, bạn có thể dùng nước trà hoa cúc ấm như nước gội đầu cuối, vừa trị gàu vừa để lại mùi hương thoang thoảng trên mái tóc.



​*CHỮA TRỊ CÁC BỆNH VỀ DA NHƯ VẢY NẾN, CHÀM*
Từ xa xưa, người La Mã, Hy Lạp và Ai Cập cổ đại đã biết sử dụng trà hoa cúc để chữa trị vết thương và làm lành vết thương nhanh. Bởi vì trà hoa Chamomile có nguồn gốc từ một loại cúc La Mã có tên Matricaria chamomilla L. Đây là một loại thảo dược có đặc tính chống viêm, diệt khuẩn mạnh và có thể chữa trị bệnh vảy nến và bệnh chàm rất tốt.



​*LÀM DỊU VẾT CHÁY NẮNG*
Trà hoa cúc rất nổi tiếng vì khả năng kháng viêm kháng viêm, chống ôxy hoá và làm dịu vết cháy nắng, vết thương ngoài da. Dùng bông tẩy trang hay khăn bông thấm nước trà hoa cúc ấm. Sau đó chườm lên vùng da bị cháy nắng giúp làm dịu cơn đau rát, khó chịu.



​*GIÚP GIẢM STRESS VÀ THƯ GIÃN*
Trong cuộc sống bộn bề mỗi ngày, chúng ta thường xuyên phải lo lắng và căng thẳng do áp lực công việc. Trà hoa cúc là một dược liệu giúp thư giãn và hoạt động như một liều thuốc an thần tự nhiên, từ đó giúp cơ thể thả lỏng, dễ thở và giảm căng thẳng đáng kể.



​*TRỊ MỤN*
Nước cốt trà có khả năng khử trùng, kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn rất tốt. Chính vì vậy mà xông hơi, tắm và rửa mặt bằng trà hoa cúc giúp da được thông thoáng, sạch sẽ và giảm mụn đáng kể.



​*SÁNG DA*
Đối với những người tin dùng phương pháp làm đẹp, dưỡng da từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên thì nước trà hoa cúc được xem như là “nước thần”. Không chỉ giúp ngăn ngừa mụn và viêm nhiễm da, nước trà hoa cúc còn giúp làm sạch, sáng da có hiệu quả nhanh chóng và an toàn.



​*CHỐNG LÃO HOÁ DA*
Đóng vai trò như một chất chống ôxy hoá, trà hoa cúc giúp bảo vệ làn da mỏng manh tránh tác hại do các tế bào gốc và bụi khuẩn từ môi trường. Bên cạnh đó, trà hoa cúc thúc đảy tái tạo tế bào và mô, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông và làm chậm quá trình lão hoá da.
​*TRỊ THÂM QUẦNG MẮT*
Bạn không nên bỏ đi các túi trà hoa cúc hay các loại trà khác nói chung sau khi sử dụng. Thay vào đó hãy tận dụng những túi trà đã sử dụng này để đắp dưới mắt (tốt hơn là đắp lên mắt ngay sau khi massage mắt). Cách giúp loại bỏ quầng thâm mắt và giảm bọng mắt, sưng mắt rất hiệu quả.
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

